
Ask HN: Did GitHub ruin Show HN? - 3dfan
I loved to visit the Show HN page to play with interesting new stuff made by the HN crowd. These days, the majority of the links go to GitHub. Then all I see is a wall of text and nothing to play with. Is it just me, or did that take the fun out of Show HN?
======
minimaxir
This is an odd question since I'm reasonably sure GitHub predates the concept
of Show HN.

Some projects aren't web-friendly.

